# Remington 700 bolt spring.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Coflicting data on just how many pounds the bold spring is on a Remington 700 Muzzle loader. One source says 22 pounds and another claims 24 pounds. Brownells has sold a stronger spring for a long time to replace the factory spring. I wanted to buy a couple and replace my stock springs,( read story here, http://thunderbucks.com/tbforum/index.php/topic,657.0.html )as to why I decided to replace them.

Brownells either were out or no longer handles them when I went to order them. But I found out I could get a 29 pound spring from Wollf Gun Springs. I ordered two of them and they arrived Monday afternoon in the mail. It rained here on Thursday and I had to take Kare to a doctors visit so the morning was pretty much shot as far as doing a major projectso I removed the blot from the 54 call And tore it down. I had did that once before about 2005 when I installed the Canadian 209 primer kit and removed the # 11 cap stricker. Is a fairly simple job of screwing a tool that was supplied with the primer comnverstion kit on to the bolt face compress the spring then push the striker down on a hard object so a folk can be sliped in place to hold all the tenstion so I could drive a tiny pin out.Once that is out you unscrew the stricker and the old spring is loose.
the new spring is at least one inch longer than the old one. I buffed all the parts installed the new spring and it is ready to have me shoot test it. I should mention we make our own snap caps with those tiny mecianal pencil ereasers they fit where a 209 primer goes and with a tiny hole work on a #11 nipple and fit into smalland large rifle case primer pockets. One down and one to go.

I got pictures just need to get them off the camera to up load.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

So it was a rainy day and I had not put the Remingtons away after the bolt spring up grade 4-26-14
This is the 50 cal, one my wife got for me.



this is the 54 cal.



Remington 700 ML bolt and a Remington bolt take down tool.



How it is used to take the bolt down.







The knurled tool came with the Canadian 209 kit I bought for the 54cal. once screw on fully you press down on the fireing pin part and slid a little fork in place which also came with the kit.





 Al


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Huh... nifty tool.. I've always used a boot lace on my boot to take the bolt apart..


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Another fork view. You need that in place to drive a pin out so you can unscrew the firing pin and remove the old spring.





Old spring is the short one, been told it is only a 24# spring. The new spring is a Wolff 29 # one.



I learned many years ago on my first Remington 700 center fire you do not use a wet type lube on the bolt as they will freeze up. I use this stuff which is like dri slide. It goes on wet and dry's to a super slippery surface in minutes.



Now I need to find the time to deep freeze test the changes I made on botth the 50 cal and 54 cal.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The bolt on the 700 ML has to be taken apart every time you clean after shooting it with the stock BP. That tool beats all the ways suggested in the owners manual for disassembling it.

 Al


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Even using a good powder like Goex you have to take it apart?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

simi-steading said:


> Even using a good powder like Goex you have to take it apart?


black is black you have to flush corrosive powder residue out of everything every time


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Probably you could be lazy and not clean the bolt if you used BH 209 but I for one will not pay $37.00 a pound just so I can be lazy.
Personally rather spend the money to convert it into a smoke less muzzle loader. They are real good for that.
A friend was also instrumental in designing a new style BP that doesn't allow as much blow back either.
I think I remember them being $65.00 each why Mine don't have them. Their hand tooled

 Al


----------

